# Konfigurationen



## SegFault (17. Dez 2009)

Gibt es für RCP ne standardisierte möglichkeit gewisse config optionen zu lesen? Das problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe einen RemoteClient auf basis der RCP. Noch vor dem Start präsentiere ich ein Dialog der den Nutzer einen Namen und ein PAsswort eingeben lässt um beim RemoteServer an zu melden. Dafür brauche ich aber eine URL und einen Port. Diese wollte ich bisher per properties file auslesen (noch bevor die Application wirklich gesatartet ist). Gibts aber ggf für sowas bessere möglichkeiten? Ist der ansatz des Dialoganzeigens vor dem starten des Workbenches ggf grundsätzlich ungünstig?


----------



## dzim (17. Dez 2009)

Also ich denke, das man in solchen Fällen genau so was machen kann...
Eclipse macht das mit seinem Workspace vorher ja auch! Und dafür gibt es ja auch diese Splash-Handler (oder wie auch immer man das im endeffect umsetzt)
siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/plattformprogrammierung/92014-kontrolliertes-beenden-application.html

Deine Konfigurationen kannst du schön in den Preferences ablegen - dann kannst du auch später (wenn du das zulassen möchtest) eine PreferencePage drumherum bauen, die dem fortgeschrittenen Nutzer ein wenig Customizing erlaubt...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2009)

Properties dieser Art kannst du einfach in die eclipse.ini eintragen (oder wie auch immer sie in deinem RCP heißt).


----------

